

Ask HN: How to learn the art of web design? - rebelvc

Learning html, css, and programming languages are straight forward. I am asking how to get started on learning how to draw beautiful layouts, shapes, and user interfaces. Thanks in advance.
======
jakarta
once you know how to use the tools, it is good to learn some theory... for
layouts check out Grid Systems in Graphic Design, it gives you a very Swiss
approach for building a grid and then fitting content to it.

Khoi Vinh is another guy to look up, he heads up design for nytimes.com and is
a huge proponent of using grids his site is www.subtraction.com

Also, learn about typography. Elements of Typographic Style is supposed to be
best.

